# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kada ste počele vježbati nakon poroda???

## coflek

Znam da je koma sa malom bebom uz sebe, ali zanima me kada je koja počela vježbati nakon poroda?

Ja sam još uvijek ogromna i sva mlohava a ljeto se bliži....
"dolje" se osjećam ok, nema bolova ni ikakvih pritisaka a ginošica mi na pregledu nije rekla da nesmijem vježbati.

Pa eto nadobudna ja, namjeravam krenuti sa time  :Wink: 

E da, rodila sam prije skoro 3 mjeseca.

----------


## anima

nikad  :Sad:

----------


## kikki

ja sam pocela s bebinih 6 mj.... nakon 2.poroda koji je sam po sebi bio laksi mi je trebalo vise vremena da povratim snagu i da se dobro osjecam. mislim, i sad sam konstantno umorna ali eto....bolje se osjecam jer bar nesto cinim za sebe.

----------


## Bobica

> nikad


i ja isto tada
(beba ima 13mj)  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

s pet tjedana sam otkrila da mi se mjehur spustio, sa šest bila kod fizijatrice i od tada vježbam svakodnevno (osim baš kad sam vadila zub i još par takvih naopakih dana). ostale vježbe nisam još počela i mislm da neću nikada, nakon ovih mjeseci vježbanje mi spada u najmrskije stvari.

----------


## traktorka

Negdje 4-5 dana nakon poroda. Bila sam opsjednuta da mi se čim prije trbuh vrati u normalu ,pa sam radila svako večer trbušnjake. Al' ja sam freak.

----------


## coflek

> Al' ja sam freak.


Ma nisi freak! Teško se naviknut na pogled prema dolje  :Wink:  pa imamo veću motivaciju.
Oduvijek sam "trbušasta" al majke ti, kaj je preveč je preveč! Od ponedjeljka počinjem i ja, pa do kud doguram!

----------


## eris

Traktorka, a jel ti se vratio? Meni je isto problem sa trbuhom, onako je nekako nesaladak, blago rečeno. Seka sljedeće sedmice puni 2 mjeseca i počinjemo sa vježbama za trbušne mišiće. Kakve vježbe ti radiš?

----------


## traktorka

Vratio se bez problema. Vježbala sam nekih 2-3 mjeseca i potpuno se vratio u normalu kao da nikada i nisam bila trudna,a fakat sam bila preogromna i sa ogromnim trbuhom. 
Mislim da nisam radila nikakve specijalne vježbe (ne sjećam se,davno je to bilo) nego trbušnjake i od svega po malo.
Vidi što ti treba,što ti paše pa kombiniraj.

----------


## spajalica

ja kad sam rodila sam isla kod ive kolic, na vjezbanje s bebama. nakon drugog poroda dva mjeseca poslije.

----------


## eris

vau, danas počela sa vježbama, u stvari probala. Ne mogu odraditi niti jedan trbušnjak!!!!! Ja koja sam mogla 50 za usput, strava! Ali pokušat ću sutra ponovo. Sreća nemam problem sa kilažom.

----------


## tina55

moja vježba je svaki dan brzo hodanje s bebom u mei tai, to sam počela 4mj nakon poroda, po malo, pa sad kako je ljepše vrijeme redovitije, baš mi paše ta šetnja po zraku i vidim da mi se tijelo vraća u formu, inače prije trudnoće sam bila ljenčina za vježbanje, sad baš imam potrebu za bilo kakvim oblikom vježbe, najviše mi paše hodanje, a i beba tad vježa sa mnom  :Smile:

----------


## frnjok

Ja sam u toku trudnoće išla na vježbe u Makronovu, voditeljica je bila Snježana Vojvodić Schuster, pa sam si za nakon poroda nabavila njenu knjigu Vježbe poslije porođaja (Planetopija, 85 kn). U knjizi su vam točno opisane vježbe koje možete raditi odmah nakon porođaja, a koje nešto kasnije, ovisno i o tome da li ste rodile vaginalno ili carskim rezom. Mislim da je za trbušnjake važno da provjerite u kojem su vam stanju trbušni mišići (način provjere razdvojenosti trbušnih mišića je također opisan u knjizi). U svakom slučaju neće svatko moći početi vježbati u isto vrijeme niti jednakim tempom - to ovisi i o načinu i težini porođaja, a i o kondiciji koju ste imale prije porođaja i da li ste vježbale u trudnoći.
Ja sam nakon poroda vježbala prema knjizi, a 4 mjeseca nakon poroda sam krenula na pilates.

----------


## annie84

Rodila sam carskim rezom, tako da nisam smjela trčati 3 mjeseca, a to inače obožavam, tako da sam puuuno hodala, a od prije 10 dana trčim 3x tjedno...

----------


## bucka

počela ići na pilates 1x tjedno 2,5 mj nakon poroda.

----------


## tina55

to idete na vježbanje s bebom ili? ja bih rado išla vježbati negdje gdje bih mogla i bebačicu povest

----------


## annie84

Ja ne, MM čuva bebača dok ja trčim...

----------


## Vishnja

6 nedelja nakom porođaja, oba puta, a tako nameravam i sad. Sve pre toga mi je nekako prerano, pogotovo što ja i krvarim čitavo to vreme. Mada, aktivna sam i mnogo pre toga, jer šetam sa decom već od druge nedelje, radim sve po kući. Jedino ne dižem ništa teško.
Ja sam lenština za ići bilo kud na vežbe. Formu održavam koktelom kućnih vežbi - za ruke, noge, trbuh i guzu, sve zajedno ne više od 15 minuta na dan. plus što vežbama za ruke dodam i "tegove" od flašica vode 0,75 ml. Rezultati se vide jako brzo...

----------


## spajalica

> to idete na vježbanje s bebom ili? ja bih rado išla vježbati negdje gdje bih mogla i bebačicu povest


ja sam ti gore stavila link, kod ive kolic di mozes vjezbati a da je beba kraj tebe.

----------


## bucka

potpisujem spajalicu!

----------


## eris

jel ima ko kakav link na vježbe za stomačne mišiće! Da ne rovarim po internetu. Nešto korisno i isprobano. Ja se pomalo vraćam u formu, noge su opet moje ali stomak je opasan, nije veliki, ali ako malo više pojedm, npr. pun tanjir lijepe čorbice, odmah se naduva, ne znam šta da radim

----------


## Vishnja

> jel ima ko kakav link na vježbe za stomačne mišiće! Da ne rovarim po internetu. Nešto korisno i isprobano. Ja se pomalo vraćam u formu, noge su opet moje ali stomak je opasan, nije veliki, ali ako malo više pojedm, npr. pun tanjir lijepe čorbice, odmah se naduva, ne znam šta da radim


Nemam link, ali imam opis:
1. trbušnjaci sa glavom koja se ne savija, već gleda u strop, dižeš se samo do pola, tri serije po 15 komada, noge savijene u kolenima. Radi se pravilno ako se grči donji stomak.
2. noge savijene i nameštene u stranu, ponovo trbušnjaci sa dizanjem do pola.Radi se pravilno ako se grče mišići sa strane stomaka, koso. Sve to isto ponoviti sa nogama okrenutim na drugu stranu.
3. Za struk: stati u poluraskorak, jedna ruka je na boku, a druga sa punom flašicom vode dignuta iznad glave, giba se ka suprotnom ramenu, bez savijanja tela unapred ili unazad. Ponoviti što više puta za obe strane.

----------


## eris

evo isprobah, nije tako teško, hvala vishnja, valjda bude napretka

----------


## Vishnja

> evo isprobah, nije tako teško, hvala vishnja, valjda bude napretka



Bude, bude, sigurno!-)

----------


## acqua

Ja sa počela 3 mjeseca nakon poroda.

----------


## tina55

da li vježbanje zbog stvaranja mliječne kiseline u mišićima može kako utjecati na dojenje?

----------


## icyoh

Ja još nisam počela (mjesec dana od poroda). Sutra ću :Grin:

----------


## acqua

> da li vježbanje zbog stvaranja mliječne kiseline u mišićima može kako utjecati na dojenje?


I ja sam se toga bojala ali vježbanje nije utjecalo na dojenje.

----------


## arilu

S prvim djetetom nakon 6 tjedana, a i sad se spremam  tako. Kad mi dr. da zeleno svjetlo.

----------


## borka

Kad je imao 9 mjeseci jedan dan sam pokušala vježbati, ali  njemu je to toliko bilo  zanimljivo, da se stalno penjao po meni i tako ništa od vježbanja  :Cool:

----------


## krumpiric

> Kad je imao 9 mjeseci jedan dan sam pokušala vježbati, ali  njemu je to toliko bilo  zanimljivo, da se stalno penjao po meni i tako ništa od vježbanja


 valjda nekad i spava  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

> valjda nekad i spava


Bome, ja sam i kad je imao 9 mj. lovila svako njegovo spavanje da i sama odspavam.

----------


## borka

Uh, mi smo tada bili jako loši s spavanjem, tj. uspavljivali smo se na ciki, pa je to trajalo i trajalo, a onda sam se i ja znala uspavati...

----------


## Elinor

Nedavno sam počela pomalo pimplati trbušnjake jer mi je trbuh razvaljen, imam osjećaj da svi organi idu pola metra ispred mene.
Za sada odradim par puta tjedno po par serija al kao da se već vidi poboljšanje! :Very Happy:

----------


## agaco

Rodila sam prije 5 dana. Odlucila poceti za 2 dana.

----------


## Cocolina

Mislim da to nije pametno pa još se organi nisu vratili tam di su bili.
Mislim da sam negdje pročitala da se preporuča pričekati 6.mj.od poroda pa onda krenuti s nekim ozbiljnijim treningom.
Uglavnom, tjedan dana nakon poroda je prerano za bilo kakvo vježbanje.

----------


## zaira mango

pocela sam cim sam dosla iz bolnice nakon dva dana..i vjezbala sam do samog odlaska na porod...moje tijelo mi je najvaznije

----------


## zaira mango

ajme tako dugo ja nebi izdrzala. pocela sam odma .a do kraja trudnoce sam imala opipljive plocice na trbuhu i kad sam rodila odma sam bila ista ko prije iako mi trbuh i nije uopce puno naraso-dobila sam svega 5 kg jer sam vjezbala ko i uvijek do samog poroda

----------


## zaira mango

kako za koga

----------


## zaira mango

pocni cim prije

----------


## zaira mango

meni je sve isto ko i prije trudnoce .na trbuhu plocice i sve ko uvijek.a jbg kad sam puno truda i znoja ukucala u teretani .sve se vraca

----------


## zaira mango

bravo tako treba,

----------


## marta

Ja sam počela vježbati 2 godine nakon četvrtog poroda,  :Laughing:  nikad nije kasno. Pločice na trbuhu samo što nisu!

----------


## Ginger

marta  :lool: 

Ja pocela 2 mjeseca nakon treceg poroda
Hvala curama sa vjezbacke teme!

----------


## Ginger

Mislim da je jako bitno kako se tko osjeca
Ja sam se, nakon treceg poroda, super osjecala jos u radjaoni
Dok nakon drugog poroda dva mjeseca poslije nisam jos mogla ni sjediti kak spada, a bilo kakvo vjezbanje je bio sf (nije da sam i razmisljala o tome)

----------


## Apsu

Ajme prije par dana kupio moj stari bratu ogroman trampolin.. Reko zakon, sad cu ja lijepo napokon pocet malo vjezbat. Uspavam malog, obucem kratku majicu i ajmo skakat..
Nakon 10 minuta trampolina odlučila sam više ne "vježbat". Probat cu opet za par mjeseci. Do tad mi se mozda oporave noge, guzica, leđa i trbusni misici  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## j-la

marta  :lool: 

počela sam 7 mjeseci nakon poroda, a sad žalim što nisam i ranije...osjećala sam se spremnom i mnogo ranije, ali sam tražila izgovore...onda sam se pridružila ekipi koja ne priznaje izgovore  :lool: ...

apsu, počni što prije...to što te sve boli je normalno, ali zato ne odugovlači sa početkom redovnijeg vježbanja...

----------


## Ginger

Apsu neki od nas su, sto bi rekla saf, micali samo ocnim jabucicama  :lool:

----------


## Apsu

Ne laži, vidim te na vjezbacicama, bacas neke izraze za koje ja ne znam sta znace  :Laughing:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja sam nedavno opet krenula trčati. 2-3km, nije puno ali važno da sam krenula. Odmah se osjećam bolje, s više elana.

----------


## Ginger

:Razz:  
Onda citaj bolje, samo jaucem i zalim se  :lool: 
Ja i dalje ne kuzim vecinu toga sto one pisu, naucila sam kraticu za ovo sto radim  :Grin: 
Ostalo guglam svako malo, he he

----------


## nanimira

Eto, 11,5 mj nakon poroda, a 2 godine nakon zadnjeg vježbanja, danas odlučujem otići na fitnes i malo sjedit i gledat da vidim kako im ide  :Smile: 

Ako se budem osjećala iole nadobudnom, možda im se i pridružim... :kettlebell:

----------


## gita75

nisam još počela... i ne budem kako stvari stoje.
vozim bic do posla 5 dana u tjednu i tješim se da je to dovoljno.

----------


## bella77

Evo mjesec nako poroda i ocajno mi treba vjezbanje. Pokocila sam se od nosanja i cudnih polozaja spavanja... za pocetak cu probati doma, malo yoge, ako mi dijete dozvoli... 
Inace vjezbam zadnjih 10 godina stalno nesto (pilates ili yoga) s prekidima...

----------


## Illy

Pozdrav mame,
ja bih voljela vježbati ali sam čitala da se ne bi trebalo dok lohije ne prođu. Zadnjih par dana su mi počele opet biti sa svježom krvi pa me to zabrinjava, beba brzo dobiva na kilaži pa kad ju podižem, nunam i nosam se brinem da možda nisam napravila nešto što je otvorilo ranu. Jel se vama nešto slično dogodilo? Da li ste vježbali usprkos lohijama?

----------


## a90

Lohije mogu nestati i ponovo se vratiti. A dato se stvorila rana od dizanja bebe je nemoguce... Kad ti se stvori rana imas toliko obilno krvarenje da napunis ulozak u roku od sekunde a ostalo curi ti po nogama... Pricam iz iskustva... Sto se tice vjezbanje meni su preporucili setnje 1-3.mj i tek nakon toga poceti s vjezbanjem... To sto se ti dobro osjecas ne znaci da tvoje tijelo je spremno za dodatna opterecenja... A ako dojis i jedes normalno, puno povrca voca i proteini, brzo ces smrsavjeti...

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam s prvim pocela vjezbat neku laganu jogu neka 3-4 tjedna nakon poroda. Al ja sam brzo nakon poroda prestala krvarit.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Illy,ovisi i jesi li vježbala i prije poroda i tokom trudnoće,na kraju najbitnije i kako je porod prošao...nije isto sa i bez epi npr...
ja sam npr. počela u 2goj trudnoći nakon 5 tjedana polagano bez utega...prije toga od silnog nespavanja nisam imala snage nego za šetnje...

provjeri si dijastazu pa ako je izražena obrati pozornost prilikom vježbanja,ne bi trebala odmah opterećivat trbušne u ležećem položaju,imaš ciljane vježbe za nju...

----------


## Illy

Hvala vam mame  :Smile: 
a90, da li znaš u kojem se slučaju vraćaju lohije? Razlog zbog koje sam se zabrinula je veliki prirast težine, imala je manje od 3kg kad smo izašli iz bolnice, a sad ima oko 5 i pol kg, a nema ni 2 mjeseca.
Ne brinem se za mršavljenje, već tjednima sam na kilu razlike od prije trudnoće, nego se ja osjećam dobro kad vježbam i imam više energije.

Inače sam prije trudnoće i prvih 4 mjeseci vježbala 3x/tjedno po sat vremena sa zagrijavanjem i istezanjem, nakon toga nešto sitno trudničke vježbe jer sam se bojala prijevremenih trudova.
Trudnoća je bila uredna, kao i porod (prirodan, bez epi, dripa i ostalih kemija, jedino sam popucala što je vjerujem dosta bitno za vježbanje).

----------


## a90

Hm to neznam tocno... Moguce je da pomalo krvaris ako krv ti se nakupi u maternici i ne izadje dok ne dodje do odredjene kolicine... Znam da tako zvuci strano ali ubiti nije... Npr kad se meni stvorila rana zbog kiretaze nakon poroda imala sam unutarnje krvarenje a ta krv izasla je tek nakon tjedan dana... Ali to je bilo tako obilno krvarenje da sam chicco i vir hapunila u rolu od sekunde ali to nesto drugo... Sve sto je u kolicini mestruacije u roku od 40 dana od poroda je normalno... Nakon toga ako nije obicna mestruacija onda treba odmah kod ginekologa... A sto se tice vjezbanja ne bi ti nista preporucila u tih 40 dana a nakon toga samo lagane setnje ili laganu jogu bez opterecenja trbusnjih misica do 3mj bebe

----------


## jelenao11

Lično mislim da je početak vežbanja nakon poroda prilično individualna stvar i da se razlikuje od osobe do osobe. Ja sam krenula da vežbam u 4 mesecu nakon trudnoće. Nisam se opterećivala sa time da moram odmah skinuti kilograme. Htela sam za početak da se osećam bolje i da imam više energije za obaveze. Imala sam problem sa bolom u donjem delu leđa i prvih mesec dana je bilo privikavanje sa vrlo ograničenim izborom vežbi. Bol se javljao i pri hodanju na traci. Nakon mesec dana je stanje bilo dosta bolje i iako sam imala na početku strah vremenom sam dobila na samopouzdanju. Koristila sam neke knjige i čitala o ovoj temi. Dosta dobrih podataka se može naći i na internetu.  http://licnitrener.rs/mrsavljenje-po...-carskog-reza/   Konsultovala sam se sa lekarom pre početka treninga i uradila neophodne testove . Želela bih da skrenem pažnju da je najbitnije da se krene potpuno lagano i da se ne forsira. Dodatan problem mi je pravila mala dijastaza na stomaku tako da sam neke trbušnjake izbegavala da radim. Uobičajene vežbe kao što su čučnjevi sklekovi i razne vežbe na spravama sam radila prvih 15 dana po 10 ponavljanja u seriji. Ne više jer nisam htela da forsiram iako sam osećala nekada da mogu dosta više. Veliki problem i san jer se beba budila noću često pa su mi jutarnji treninzi teško padali. Sve u svemu budite strpljivi nemojte odustajati jer će rezultat na kraju doći. Ja sam skinula nekih 12 kilograma i imam još nekih 7-8 . Sada ide malo teže sa skidanjem kilograma ali ne želim da menjam drastično ishranu jer još uvek dojim .

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam pocela 4-5 tjedana nakon. Dobro sam se osjecala, krvarenje mi je dotad prestalo. A pocela sam s nekakvim post-natal programom koji sam nasla na netu. Sad (malisan ima 4.5 mjeseca) vec vjezbam 4-5 puta tjedno, 3 puta trcanje i 2 puta snaga. Nije zbog kila nego jer se tako bolje osjecam, imam vise energije za djecu, a i smirenija sam mama kad kidnem od njih bar na pola sata dnevno.

Sto se tice kila, jutros sam bila na predtrudnickoj tezini. A dobila 22 kile u trudnoci - doduse 10 ih je otislo odma na porodu i prvi tjedan. Al mislim da je za gubitak kila u mom slucaju puno zasluznije dojenje nego vjezbanje.

----------

